# trapping around livestock



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i just figured out a way to trap coyote and fox around livestock with very little risk of injuring cattle and sheep. i call it a tire set. they're way easy to make and pretty productive. my girlfriends dad has a farm that is over run with predators, and they get into his sheep pretty bad. there really isn't any land that the sheep don't go onto so trapping used to be out of the question. then it came to me, ranchers like to put the salt blocks inside old tires to keep the animals from wallowing them around. the animals don't like to step inside the tires, so why not set a trap in one? so i gave it a shot. i punched a hole through the tread and stuck a bolt with washers and wing nut through to fasten the trap chain. the inside circle of the tire makes a perfect trap bed to fill with dirt and anti-freeze. inside the walls i placed bait, tucking it in as far as i could. this works really well as the predator has to work a little to get the bait. i sprinkled some fox urine on and around the tire, and the set was complete. after three days, i had a coyote. he pulled the tire a little, but no more than 15 feet. i've been using this set up ever since with 3 locations. no traps have froze, the crows stay out of the bait, haven't had any trouble with the sheep. so far our count is up to 5 coyotes and 1 fox.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I guess it pays to think outside of the box. Good job.


----------



## foot hold 1 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW, That is awesome. It just goes to show you there is no real text book set. Tire set, sounds cool.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats a great tip. what brand of tire?? :wink: :wink:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I wonder if white walls would give greater eye appeal.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

you know, it wouldn't hurt to try. i'm already gettin 'weird' with my sets so why not? :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That's a new one. Thanks for sharing.

xdeano


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

GREAT! now i have to go find a tire and try it myself. Sounds like it's doing some good. Thanks for sharring.


----------

